# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علوم پزشکی ارتش !؟

## sami7

سلام دوستان !

کسی اطلاعی درمورد علوم پزشکی ارتش داره ؟

توی دفترچه کنکور فقط یک سری شرایط رو نوشته برا پذیرش 

مثلا برا کارشناسی ها تراز بالا 7 هزار و معدل بالای 16
برا کاردانی ها ( فوریت و تکنسین دهان } فقط معدل 16 ب بالا

کسی از نحوه گزینش و مصاحبه و این داستانا خبر داره ؟ کسی تا حالا رفته واسه گزینش ؟

ب نظرتون با تراز 6400 و رتبه 45 هزار منطقه 2 شانسی واسه فوریت ارتش یا غیر ارتش هست ؟

----------


## javad1013

اگه بورسیه ارتشه برا مصاحبه و تستاش باس بری تهران بنظرم.(خودم واسه نیرو زمینی ارتش رفتم میدون حر)
سرچ کن تو اینترنت میاد همه چی.
بله که میشه...هم واسه نیرو انتظامی هم واسه ارتش پارسال گرفته بودن(نمره علمی مهمه)...اما مهمتر از همه چیزا معاینات و گزینش و این جور چیزاس.
بورسیه فوریت های پزشکی نیروانتظامی در دانشگاه ارتش
تو این تاپیک بیشتر چیز مییزا درباره فوریت نیرو انتظامیو نوشتم.

----------


## sami7

> اگه بورسیه ارتشه برا مصاحبه و تستاش باس بری تهران بنظرم.(خودم واسه نیرو زمینی ارتش رفتم میدون حر)
> سرچ کن تو اینترنت میاد همه چی.
> بله که میشه...هم واسه نیرو انتظامی هم واسه ارتش پارسال گرفته بودن(نمره علمی مهمه)...اما مهمتر از همه چیزا معاینات و گزینش و این جور چیزاس.
> بورسیه فوریت های پزشکی نیروانتظامی در دانشگاه ارتش
> تو این تاپیک بیشتر چیز مییزا درباره فوریت نیرو انتظامیو نوشتم.


من منظورم بخش علوم پزشکی هس داداشا! با این تراز ( نمره علمی ) من مطمنی شانس دارم

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## javad1013

> من منظورم بخش علوم پزشکی هس داداشا! با این تراز ( نمره علمی ) من مطمنی شانس دارم
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


نه :Yahoo (21): 
اگ زده 7 هزار شانسی نداری(ببخشید اونجارو نخونده بودم)

----------


## sami7

> نه
> اگ زده 7 هزار شانسی نداری(ببخشید اونجارو نخونده بودم)


هف هزار واس پرستاریه واس کاردانی ها تراز نگفته اصلا

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------

